
How Your Cat Is Making You Crazy (2012) - flocial
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/308873/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694)

------
jjtheblunt
This topic is crazy, seems to resurface as some revelation, despite being
contested, every six months or so, for years.

------
thsowers
Might want to add a [2012] to the title

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

~~~
flocial
thanks!

